# Oris stainless steel tang buckle 20mm or 18mm



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

*Oris stainless steel tang buckle 20mm or 18mm*


View Advert


Please drop me a pm if you have one I could buy!




*Advertiser*

GASHEAD



*Date*

10/01/18



*Price or Trade Value*

£0.01



*Category*

Wanted


----------

